# Charter Club of Marco Beach



## gretel (Feb 20, 2007)

We (me, my mom and two sons ages 7 and 9) will be visiting this resort for the first time this summer.  We are confirmed to room CC202.  Does anyone have information about our room location, the resort or things to do and places to eat in the area?  Thanks!


----------



## chicklet (Feb 20, 2007)

We went to Marco Island last April and I adore this resort.  It has everything you could want.  I can't remember the unit I had but I did write a very indepth review on my visit (under the tug reviews) which goes into everything you would want to know about the resort.  I'm envious that you are going there.  I lucked out and got my april week from last call....i don't expect that to happen again.  Email me if you have any questions not answered in my review.


----------



## pcgirl54 (Feb 20, 2007)

Gretel
I will be at the same resort at the end of May and will post a review when we return. I have wanted to visit Marco for a longtime.


----------



## JLB (Feb 21, 2007)

One of our favorite areas.  You can count on HGVC in SW Florida for nice facilities and a wonderful vacation.

Why not call the resort for your specifics, or find an email link by navigating HGVC:

http://www.hgvc.com/thecharterclub/pages/News.html


----------



## gretel (Feb 22, 2007)

*More Info*

I've done all of the preliminary research on the resort (their website and searches here).  That is why I reserved it.  It sounds great!  My unit seems like it might be in a building in the back with pool noise beneath (I'm not overly concerned by it if that is the case).  It would be nice to know from someone who has stayed there for sure.

I also trust Tuggers' recommendations.


----------



## JLB (Feb 22, 2007)

In that case, I think you should swap it for a studio at Slimey Slough Resort & Club.   

Actually, websites can be deceptive so it is good to talk to someone who has been there.  I booked Sandpiper Beach Club for Jan/08, calling RCI for the unit number and then looking on their website.  It showed a side-Gulfview.

Then this past January we swung by there on our way from Bonita Beach to Tampa, and discovered that there is a mid/low-rise condo next door, and that is the view!  The website did not show adjacent properties.

At our favorite little resort I know exactly what units are best, anything ending 06, 07 or 08.  We almost always get 307 or 108, but found out this year that those owners have sold, so those units for those weeks will not be going to RCI any more.  



gretel said:


> I also trust Tuggers' recommendations.


----------



## JLB (Feb 22, 2007)

It sounds like you've read this:

http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=25211&highlight=charter+club+marco+beach


----------



## Cat (Feb 22, 2007)

Unit numbers ending in 01-04 are in the South building. You are correct that the South building is the one that is farther from the beach.

Most guests want the North building, as it is situated right on the beach, with an unobstructed view of the Gulf. However, we prefer the South building for several reasons.

We had no noise from the pool area. The view of the Gulf beyond is magnificent. We were able to see when the hot tub was unoccupied and plan our trips down there accordingly. The same was true of the barbecue area. We were able to see when it was busy and go down to cook without a wait.

You won't be disappointed. It's a lovely resort and you'll have the advantage of being able to see everything right from your unit.


----------



## JLB (Feb 22, 2007)

I feel we're getting closer every day!   



Cat said:


> We were able to see when the *hot tub *was unoccupied and plan our trips down there accordingly. The same was true of the *barbecue* area. We were able to see when it was busy and go down to cook without a wait.


----------



## gretel (Feb 24, 2007)

*Info*

Thanks for the responses!

JLB: I stayed at the Sandpiper last year and expected a gulf view.  Instead, I look into someone else's balcony.  What is worse is that the balcony is screened so it really felt confining.

 I was also very disappointed by the beach.  It was so fishy smelling that my kids couldn't even play in the sand (digging in it was nasty). 

Can't wait for Treasure Island!


----------



## Present (Feb 25, 2007)

gretel said:


> I've done all of the preliminary research on the resort (their website and searches here).  That is why I reserved it.  It sounds great!  My unit seems like it might be in a building in the back with pool noise beneath (I'm not overly concerned by it if that is the case).  It would be nice to know from someone who has stayed there for sure.
> 
> I also trust Tuggers' recommendations.



I've stayed in both buildings.  The view from the North bldg is nicer, but the South is fine too.  I never noticed it being noiser being closer to the pool.  There is supposed to be construction (demolition?) of the Radisson next door shortly and supposedly it will be noiser by the North Bldg for a while so if it's all ready started, you might be better off all around in the South bldg.  Great place, nice beach, really nice people!  You'll have a good time!


----------



## JLB (Feb 25, 2007)

Sandpiper

I have been discreet, but the truth is that I/we were disappointed when we checked it out on 1/6.

I think we have concluded that we prefer intimacy, the feeling that we are at the beach, surrounded by nature, not commercialism.  A lesser resort, unrated and with lesser amenities would be better than one that does not give us that feeling.

So, I/we, were disappointed when we turned the corner and there Sandpiper sat in front of us, a clunky older building sandwiched in with other clunky buildings on a very commercial, busy street.

The units are ample, but have that old building odor, that odor that seems to accumulate from spraying too many cans of odor-killing spray every Saturday.

We have stayed in old and we have stayed in clunky and we have stayed in not-intimate, but we seldom stay in all at the same time.   

Well, the week before we will be at Morritt's Grand, and Sandpiper is _trading up_ for us, so I really don't have a valid complaint, just ragging.  

Besides, there's a Shells not far away, and a Ross's for the girls.  :whoopie:  



gretel said:


> Thanks for the responses!
> 
> JLB: I stayed at the Sandpiper last year and expected a gulf view.  Instead, I look into someone else's balcony.  What is worse is that the balcony is screened so it really felt confining.
> 
> ...


----------



## gretel (Feb 26, 2007)

*Ferry to Key West*

I checked out the ferry from Marco to Key West (http://www.seakeywestexpress.com/).  Is it worth the $128Ad $50Ch  per person fee?  For the four of us it will cost close to $400 round trip!  I'm also a little concerned about seasickness (but the ships looks nice!)

Anyone have any experience?


----------



## JLB (Feb 26, 2007)

That's a question we have debated ever since the ferry service began.  We have seen it from both ends.  It looked most attractive from our unit at The Galleon, when we saw it arrive and depart every day.

Having been to Key West I believe we have concluded that it is not worth the price to subject ourselves to that trip, and the possibilities that may occur on it, for a few hours riding the Conch Train or walking Duvall Street.

Last month Jenny was very persistent, so I told her it was her project, that if she could convince the majority, we would do it.  We didn't.



gretel said:


> I checked out the ferry from Marco to Key West (http://www.seakeywestexpress.com/).  Is it worth the $128Ad $50Ch  per person fee?  For the four of us it will cost close to $400 round trip!  I'm also a little concerned about seasickness (but the ships looks nice!)
> 
> Anyone have any experience?


----------



## Sea Six (Feb 28, 2007)

gretel said:


> I checked out the ferry from Marco to Key West (http://www.seakeywestexpress.com/).  Is it worth the $128Ad $50Ch  per person fee?  For the four of us it will cost close to $400 round trip!  I'm also a little concerned about seasickness (but the ships looks nice!)
> 
> Anyone have any experience?



It's a brutal day trip because you spend 7 hours riding the boat for a 6 hour visit to Key West.  It's better if you can stay at Key West for a night or two because the boat leaves before all the fun begins.


----------



## JLB (Feb 28, 2007)

I was thinking the same thing as I posted.  As the crowd is gathering in Mallory Square, the ferry is pulling out of the marina.

What would be really brutal would be to stay overnight, doing the Duvall Crawl, then go to the marina and wait for the ferry.   



Sea Six said:


> It's better if you can stay at Key West for a night or two because the boat leaves before all the fun begins.


----------



## Sea Six (Feb 28, 2007)

It's not bad to stay overnight because the return trip leaves at around 6PM the next day.  You can enjoy the sunset and party all night because there is no early morning departure from Key West.


----------



## gretel (Mar 1, 2007)

*7 hours!*

I can't imagine that long on a ship (particularly if I get seasick!).  Thanks for the insight!  I'lld rive to Key West when I have time to stay and enjoy it.


----------



## Sea Six (Mar 1, 2007)

You'll have enough to do on Marco Island.  Your sons are old enough to take on a guided waverunner tour of the 10,000 islands.  Take a shelling excursion to Keewadin Island or Cape Romano.  Did you ever para-sail?  Take the sunset cruise on the Marco Princess.  If you want to see alligators, just drive down 41 and turn left on Turner River Road.  Have dinner at the Snook Inn.  Look for a free magazine called the "Marco Review" for a complete list of restaurants and things to do.  The only problem with the Charter Club right now is the demolition work going on next door at the (former) Radisson.


----------



## Bxian (Mar 1, 2007)

Any idea when the demolition work at the Radisson will be done? We just bought at the Charter Club and are supposed to go there for the first time in January 2008.


----------



## JLB (Mar 1, 2007)

Yeah, that was my point.  



Sea Six said:


> You can enjoy the sunset and party all night because there is no early morning departure from Key West.


----------

